
U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time - jonmc12
http://www.usdebtclock.org/
======
timdoug

      $ wget -q -O - http://www.usdebtclock.org | grep "\<embed\>" | wc -l
            92
    

Goodness.

edit: Check out their about page, too: <http://www.usdebtclock.org/about.html>

~~~
ericd
Haha that's one way to deal with browser differences...

------
jrp
Debt per citizen : 41392. Debt per taxpayer: 116490.

41392 / 116490 = 35.5%; can it really be that so few are taxpayers?

------
sp332
Is it OK for them to be using the Great Seal as a logo?

~~~
jrockway
Apparently.

------
jrockway
So, now tell me what debt is.

------
detcader
[http://incredimazing.com/static/media/2008/03/27/c4ac3ef1404...](http://incredimazing.com/static/media/2008/03/27/c4ac3ef1404bc65/debt.jpg)

~~~
dustingetz
what an intentionally misleading graphic.

~~~
pavs
Can you point to the misleading part? I couldn't find it.

Are you referring to policies that was taken during one administration that
might have lead to deficit or surplus in the next administration?

~~~
dustingetz
its a derivative being presented as its absolute function

~~~
ajross
Not sure how that's misleading actually. The derivative in this case is
"spending - revenue", which is the thing that governments can actually
control. A zero-borrowing budget (which would be a _huge_ improvement at least
according to the "spending is bad" metric that seems to be en vogue) would
show a debt graph that looks almost exactly like your mortgage -- flat and
uninformative.

Plotting the deficit shows which policies are likely to lead to sustainable
government spending and which ones don't.

